# Office automatisch installieren



## JohnDoe (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich muss in absehbarer Zeit bei vielen Kunden Office neu installieren. Bei jedem Kunden gibt es dazu mehrere Clients. Überall soll vermutlich Office 2003 installiert werden. Jetzt habe ich aber keine Lust, die komplette Installation manuell durchzuführen.
Kann man die irgendwie automatisieren. Mir schwebt dabei sowas wie eine Antwortdatei vor. Ich lege den kompletten Inhalt der CD auf dem Server ab, gehe zum Client, öffne den Ordner, sage installieren und den Rest macht er automatisch.
Dabei ist es aber so, dass auf jedem Client alles vom Arbeitsplatz installiert werden soll (Vollinstallation) und Frontpage gar nicht installiert werden soll.
Es gibt doch da bestimmt eine Lösung. Nur wie ist die?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. Februar 2005)

http://beqiraj.com/office/2003/tipps/install/index.asp

Sollte helfen


----------



## JohnDoe (23. Februar 2005)

Leider weiß ich nicht, welche Version von 2003 die bekommen. Ich habe gerade auf der selben Seite das Tut für Office 2000 angewendet. Leider habe ich bis jetzt den Fehler, dass danach die Angabe kommt, das die Normal.dot schon geöffnet ist. Ich will das jetzt auf einem anderen Rechner noch einmal versuchen.


----------

